# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Dosis Pakan yang Tepat???

## kodok.ngorek

Rekan2, pingin nanya sebenarnya berapa jumlah pakan/hari yang tepat (sekaligus cara ngukurnya).
Soalnya kalo ngikutin anjuran cara pakai yang tertulis dibungkus/kemasan pakan (rata2 tertulis 3 sampai 5 kali perhari dengan jumlah yang dihabiskan ikan dalam 15 menit) kok jumlahnya banyak jg yah?
Apa ikanku yang terlalu rakus? Takutnya jadi pot belly nantinya....

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniels

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Weleh...weleh Dok...

Pakan murah dengan pakan mahal sekilo dua kilo_nya masih bisa dijinjing toh Mas? Ndak perlu dipanggul apalagi sampai manggil porter... he..ee...ee....

Cheers

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

> temen temen, mungkin untuk kembali ke topik semula, yang pingin kutanyakan adalah dosis/jumlah pakan. Bukan kualitas pakan antara lokal vs import (yah secara harga bagai Xenia dibanding Mercy     )
> 
> Apa kalo pakan import diberikan over dosis dijamin tidak membuat koi pot belly?


Dear Eko,

Secara umum dari segi jumlah saya sering memakai patokan pemberian jumlah pakan sebanyak yang bisa dihabiskan oleh ikan dalam waktu +/-10 menit. (1-4% berat tubuh ikan)

Sebenarnya ada banyak faktor yang mempengaruhi metode dan jumlah pemberian pakan, misalnya maturity filter, jenis pakan, tingkat aktifitas ikan, suhu, juga pengenalan dan pengalaman pribadi anda dengan sang ikan   ::  

Suhu misalnya: (maksudnya suhu air kolam loh bukan suhu udara   ::  )

> 30C, rekomendasi untuk 2x feeding perhari dan tidak lebih dari 4x sehari untuk koi muda/kecil. 

_Pada suhu air yang tinggi, koi bisa kehilangan nafsu makannya, berilah makanan dalam jumlah yang kecil dan jenis yang mudah di cerna jika ikan dalam kondisi yg sehat. Coba untuk mengurangi suhu air dengan menyiapkan tempat2 teduh/pelindung dari terkena sinar matahari langsung. Ikan kecil akan kurang merasakan pengaruh suhu yang tinggi dan bisa lebih sering diberikan pakan sedikit-sedikit dalam frekuensi yang lebih sering_

20C - 30C, rekomendasi untuk feeding 2x sampai 4x sehari atau lebih dalam jumlah yang sedikit2.

_Koi sangat aktif pada rentang suhu ini, kita bisa feeding sesering mungkin segala jenis pakan (color, growth dll.) Feeding dalam jumlah yang sedikit tapi sering konon akan lebih cepat membuat koi bertambah besar. Tetapi jangan lupa untuk senantiasa memonitor kualitas air kolam dan tingkat aktifitas ikan ketika memutuskan berapa banyak pakan yang diberikan._ 

10C - 20C, rekomendasi untuk feeding 1x sampai 2x sehari, tidak dianjurkan untuk lebih dari 2x sehari.

_Monitor aktifitas koi dengan seksama jika suhu air turun hingga level ini, karena seiiring dengan turunnya suhu air, system pencernaan koi akan menuurun juga, hindari over-feeding (pemberian pakan yang berlebihan) terutama pada saat koi tidak beraktifitas atau tidak siap untuk makan. Usahakan feeding hanya jenis pakan yang mudah dicerna seperti jenis wheat germ, cobalah untuk feeding diantara jam 10 pagi hingga jam 2 atau 3 sore, ketika suhu air tidak terlalu dingin._ 

5C - 10C, rekomendasi untuk tidak feeding lebih dari 2x atau 3x dalam seminggu.

_Ketika suhu air turun hingga range ini, secara teknis feeding sebenarnya bisa di hentikan, tetapi jika koi tetap aktif dan tetap ingin feeding bisa diberikan dalam jumlah yang akan habis hanya dalam 1 menit saja tetapi jangan lebih dan usahakan hanya disaat siang hari ketika suhu tidak dalam kondisi paling dingin._

<5C, rekomendasi untuk berhenti fedding !

_Mestinya suhu ini tidak ada di umumnya kolam2 di Indonesia, kecuali ada yang bikin kolam di puncak gunung   . Koi dalam suhu ini akan ber hibernation dan tidak membutuhkan makanan._

Jangan pernah over feed ! 
Bagaimanapun menurut saya, feeding sedikit kurang akan lebih baik dibanding dengan feeding yang berlebihan. 

Jika ada pakan yang tersisa usahakan segera diangkat dari air dan dibuang agar tidak merusak kualitas air, terutama pada filter yang belum mature sebaiknya kurangi jumlah pakan yang diberikan, tunggu hingga filter benar2 mature dengan jumlah bakteria yang cukup. Pakan yang berlebihan dengan mudah akan menaikan amonia yang sangat berbahaya untuk ikan.

Jika hal yang tidak lumrah tiba2 terjadi pada kolam kita, seperti perubahan suhu mendadak ataupun perubahan parameter air yang mendadak, sebaiknya feeding dikurangi dan dilakukan dengan cara yang sangat hati2.

Demikian sekedar share aja dan semoga bermanfaat.
Salam,
-mul-

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

> Dear Mr Mul & Svenni...
> Tx for your valuable info...
> 
> Secara frekuensi, sudah saya lakukan P Mul, 3-4x sehari, karena suhu kolam tidak pernah keluar dari range 20-30C.
> Trus klo soal persentase dari berat badan, ada gak patokan sederhana/rule of thumb/coro bodhon berat koi berdasar ukuran panjang?
> Mis male 20-25cm berapa, female 30-35cm berapa...
> Klo nimbang pakan sih gampang, nimbang ikan yang almost impossible...
> Jadi untuk mengetahui dosis/jumlah pakan untuk mengejar angka ideal 1,5% - 2% bagaimana ya?




_Dikutip dari : Koi husbandry, health assessment and health maintenance koi health advisari program of the AKCA, contribute by Sandra Yosha, DVM, PHD (April 2005)_

-mul-

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gomaidy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

